# splashing water from water bowl



## hippyloubylou (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi

I wonder if anybody has experienced this before, and/or if anybody has any ideas how to help with this. I've had many cats and never come across this before.

My cat always puts his paws into his water bowl and scoops all the water out...then meows persistently because there is now water for him to drink.
We have tried various different water bowls, have put the bowl on newspaper or towels to soak up the water, and now have it on a plastic bowl mat. But still he spreads water absolutely everywhere.

Any ideas?? I've never come across a cat who likes putting his paws in water before.

many thanks
Lou


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We have two  although one prefers to stir then dig then splash :lol: we just have large ceramic deep dog water dishes so at least they can no longer turn the whole lot up side down


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

got no idea but it sounds cute  (not the fact they spill water everywhere)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> We have two  although one prefers to stir then dig then splash :lol: we just have large ceramic deep dog water dishes so at least they can no longer turn the whole lot up side down


How did I know you would be first with a reply DB  .Meeko does this too.He plays in water where ever he finds it.Scoops it out,paddles in it,Has been caught lying in it :tongue_smilie:.He normally drinks from a running tap .I did think of getting a water fountain but I think that may be asking for even more trouble .Perhaps your cat would use a fountain.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Suggest a water fountain or alternatively I purchased a dog water bottle which you insert into the bowl and there is fresh water all day - mind you my one is made for large dogs but I understand you can get smaller ones.

I got it from Orvis (Orvis UK Official Store: Quality Men's Clothing, Women's Clothing, Fly Fishing Gear, Dog Beds, Luggage, Travel, Shooting, and Gifts; Since 1856.) - the products come over from the States, however, I do know they have outlets in the UK. Hope this helps. :001_smile:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes both jj and nellie my wegies have done it in the past but only jj does it now if his paws get muddy and he cleans it in the bowl. not been able to stop him doing it though, i just thought it was a wegie thing


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know how to stop it but Kiera does this too. She scoops the water out of the bowl and then goes skating round the kitchen in it. She loves it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

all mine do it, runined the floors :

we use these now, have been a god send!: :001_smile:

Ferplast Lindo Tray With Feeding Bowls Autumn Cat Products for Sale


----------



## hippyloubylou (Apr 1, 2011)

Thankyou all for your ideas - very much appreciated :001_smile:

I had wondered if it was something to do with the litter we use...it's the crystal type, wondered if cats could be sensitive to it hence trying to wash the paws??
Any thoughts?

Lou


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

How posh are our kitties using finger bowls!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> How posh are our kitties using finger bowls!


Tell me about it.

Merson used to dip his paw in the bowl and then suck the water off his paw. I always knew when he'd had a 'drink' as there would be little paw prints on the carpets!


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

My little Sparky is always playing with the water bowl. When I'm out I lock my kittens in the spare bedroom and a couple of times I've come back to a tipped over water bowl and a big wet patch on the carpet. I've also seen Sparky dipping his paws in the bowl in the kitchen and also seems to try and get his paws underneath it. Cats are weird.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chellemich said:


> My little Sparky is always playing with the water bowl. When I'm out I lock my kittens in the spare bedroom and a couple of times I've come back to a tipped over water bowl and a big wet patch on the carpet. I've also seen Sparky dipping his paws in the bowl in the kitchen and also seems to try and get his paws underneath it. *Cats are weird.*


It is also what makes the little blighters SO darn entertaining!!!! 

Welcome to the forum, lovely to have you with us.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine does this too. He ignores his bowls. Prefering the dog bowls and is inclined to do the same with the loo at the first opportunity!!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Gizmo "digs" in the water bowl - its fresh several times a day but refuses to actually "drink" it! He'll only actually drink from a freshly flushed toilet :

Have tried everything to get him to drink from a bowl even to the extent of putting a bowl in the toilet but he just finds a way to scoop it out the way!

So gave in and just put it down to another one of his little "qwerks"


----------

